# Gestionnaire de paquet en espace utilisateur

## pums974

Bonjour,

Ca fait maintenant un moment que je me pose la question : 

"Pourquoi est-on toujours obligé d'être root pour installer un logiciel sous linux ?"

Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas avoir la possibilité d'installer certains paquets dans l'espace utilistateur ?

Pas tous les paquets bien entendu, installer systemd dans mon home ne m'avancerais pas a grand chose,

mais il y a plein de paquets (terminator, htop, meld,...) qui pourraient être installé dans mon home.

Je me pose en particulier la question parce que je travail dans une grande structure (université)

qui a fait le choix de ne pas attribuer les droits root aux utilisateurs.

Du coup il n'est pas possible d'installer un simple meld, ou faire une mise a jour sans faire appel à l'équipe technique.

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Cette possibilité existe via "Gentoo Prefix"

----------

## Poussin

Et si le gestionnaire de paquets utilisé par le distrib de ton université ne le permet pas, rien ne t'empêche de compiler tes softs (et tes librairies...) dans ton $HOME.

----------

## pums974

Merci pour vos réponses.

XavierMiller : je ne connaissais pas cette solution, mais c'est pour installer tout le système dans un prefix ?

Poussin : je sais bien, mais ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi il n'existe pas de solution plus simple.

Ca ne me semble pas sorcier, et je ne pense pas être le seul à avoir ce besoin.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

C'est la même idée que MacPorts : installer un sous-système fonctionnel.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/prefix/

----------

## geekounet

pkgsrc le permet aussi : http://www.netbsd.org/docs/pkgsrc/faq.html#non-root-pkgsrc

----------

## swilmet

Au lieu de passer par un gestionnaire de paquets ou par une compilation, il y aura normalement dans le futur une espèce d'App store pour GNOME/Linux.

Il y a déjà l'application GNOME Software qui utilise PackageKit et AppStream pour installer des applications, mais il pourrait y avoir un plugin pour installer des applications venant de l'App store (en tant que simple utilisateur).

Les applications tourneraient dans un conteneur (donc de manière sécurisée), avec kdbus pour la communication inter-processus. Chaque application peut avoir des dépendances vers des versions différentes des librairies. Par exemple une application peut utiliser GTK+ 3.12, même si la version de GTK+ de la distrib est la 3.14. Ça permet de s'assurer que l'application tourne correctement, sans bugs imprévus dû à une mise à jour d'une dépendance.

Ce système d'App store est beaucoup plus simple pour un développeur. Il n'y a pas besoin de créer des paquets pour chaque distribution (ou compter sur des bénévoles pour le faire). C'est plus simple pour les utilisateurs, puisqu'ils pourront installer dans leur $HOME, et de manière simple, n'importe quelle application.

Par contre ça utilisera certainement plus de ressources. Si plusieurs versions différentes de GTK+ doivent être chargées en mémoire, par exemple. Mais avec les machines qu'on a actuellement, je pense qu'on peut facilement se le permettre (ça marche bien pour Mac OS X, donc pourquoi pas pour Linux ?).

Et avec ce système d'App store, il y a peut-être aussi moyen d'intégrer un système de payements. Comme ça les utilisateurs pourraient facilement faire un don, directement depuis GNOME Software. Des développeurs indépendants pourraient gagner leur vie à développer des applications pour Linux. Des applications où il n'y aurait pas forcément besoin de services (payants) autours. Et sans passer par des campagnes de crowdfunding, juste en gagnant de l'argent au fur et à mesure.

----------

